
Participate in the 2018 Go User Survey - nilsocket
https://blog.golang.org/survey2018
======
nilsocket
Direct link:
[https://google.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_aVjFSKq2vgjRHUN](https://google.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_aVjFSKq2vgjRHUN)

------
stcredzero
The post should have the link at the beginning. I had some difficulty finding
the link because it was buried at the end of the 2nd paragraph. The post is
written as if the author assumes that everyone is intensely interested in
every detail. It would be so in an ideal world, but in reality, a lot of
people are going to be primarily interested in the survey.

------
triodan
Filled. I made sure to suggest keeping the old branding since that blue gopher
has become so iconic.

------
andonisus
Happy to have filled out the survey. We use Go daily at my company; it powers
all of our microservices.

------
wilsonfiifi
Gosh this is long...! Still at it :-)

